# seit ihr zufrieden?



## marcloker (22. Oktober 2008)

hey

ich wollte mal hören wie so eure ersten erfahrungen mit dem schriftgelehrten sind?
hat es sich gelohnt den beruf zu lernen? oder bereut ihr es? seit ihr enttäuscht das die extra glyphe wegfällt? oder hofft ihr das sie dennoch kommt?
und was meint ihr wie sieht die zukunft aus? wird es sich lohnen? wird es persöhnlich gut "nur für schriftgelehrte" geben?
was meint ihr?

mfg


----------



## Kanalleiche (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo marcloker!

Ich persönlich habe es nicht bereut den Beruf zu erlernen. Neben der Schneiderei, habe ich das Kürschnern erlernt, was sich aber auf Dauer nicht so rendiert hat, zu meinem Ärger. Dann habe ich mich einfach mal mit diesem neuem Beruf versucht. Es is wirklich eine nette Abwechslung, weil es noch relativ neu ist und man mit vielen anderen Spielern bei Null anfängt und so gute Chancen hat, sich auf dem "Markt" durchzusetzen. Mein Problem ist nur, dass mir KK als Zweitberuf fehlt und ich natürlich meine Mats für unverschämte Preise im AH ersteigern muss. Angebot und Nachfrage lässt grüßen.


----------



## Ultimegolem (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich war auf meinem Server(Rexxar) der erste auf skill 365 und habe in den ersten 2Tage 5000 gold gemacht ,was aber daran lag das ich als erste Geringe glyphe "pinguin" konnte... aber jetzt eine Woche nach patch habe ich in den letzten 5Tagen gerade mal 300g gemacht aber auch nur weil ich noch eine relativ seltene Glyphe bekommen habe ..

Also ich habe mein Kapital verfünffacht und werde wohl den Beruf vorerst behalten.Wenn allerdings mit Wotlk keine guten Glyphen hinzukommen werde ich aber wohl schneider/verzauberer respeccen ... alleine schon wegen dem Pvp set was man sich schneidern kann!


----------



## cM2003 (6. November 2008)

Also ich habs nun auch geskilled und ca. 2000 Gold investieren müssen um auf Skill 300 zu kommen und ab da hatte ich dann noch genügend Kräuter durch meinen Alchi.

Ich denke es lag daran, dass der Beruf halt neu war und selbst die lowlevelkräuter zum Teil 60g das Stack gekostet haben. Verkaufen konnte man dann die Glyphen auch nicht gescheit, da einfach zu viele Leute Inschriftenkunde gelernt haben.

Also für mich hat es sich definitiv nicht gelohnt! Bin nun auf 365, hab alles gelernt was es zu lernen gibt und auch viele geringe Glyphen, aber einnehmen tu ich so ziemlich nichts... Die meisten Glyphen stehen für 1-2g im AH...

Fazit: Ich würde es nicht nochmal tun, jedenfalls nicht bevor sich die Sache beruhigt hat und die Preise wieder human sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (7. November 2008)

Dito war auch der 1. auf 365 bin allerdings nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Hab meine Glyphen mit denen ich geskillt habe zum größtenteil verschenkt. Hab ca insgesamt 1000G ausgegeben (Hab sehr viele sachen selber gefarmt) und mittlerweile ca 1200G eingenommen. wirklich gute Glyphen hab ich eigendlich nicht. für mich reicht es. Sehr oft fehlt mir allerdings doch der Alchistein der mein +Heal deutlich nach unten gesetzt hat. Naja lohnen tut sich der Beruf denk ich nicht.Ab 365 gibts dann wieder neue nette Glyphen aber ich möcht erstmal selber lvln bevor ich den beruf hochziehe. Mal sehen was noch so an Ruf Glyphen kommen, An BoP Glyphen und an nee "kleine Glyphen" also bis jetzt is da nix wirklich sonderlich gescheites bei.


----------



## marcloker (7. November 2008)

also wegen geld mache ich den beruf auch nicht. denke zum geld machen eigenet der sich auch nicht....
und da ich alle kräuter gefarmt habe wird das skillen hoffe ich auch nicht so teuer.
mir geht es um die speziell für inschriftenkundler gebundenen vorteil. ich hoffe ja immer noch auch seelengebundene glyphen oder extra glyphen platz :-)


----------



## Mäuserich (11. November 2008)

Diesen Beruf zu skillen war wohl der so ziemlich grösste Fehler meiner gesamten WoW-Laufbahn.

Warum?!

Nun, erstens hat er mich kleines Vermögen gekostet... Nein nicht in Gold denn ich hatte vorgesorgt und alle Kräuter auf der Bank liegen, aber wenn ich die im AH vertickt hätte wären sicherlich um die 10k Gold bei rum gekommen.

Zweitens: Zur Zeit habe ich keinen Berufsbonus (hatte immer noch auf den Bonus Glyphen-Platz gehofft) und das was angekündigt ist (Schulterverzauberung) scheint ein schlechter Scherz zu sein.

Drittens: Mit diesem Beruf verdient man fast gar nichts... grosse Glyphen sind das Pergament nicht wert auf dem sie geschrieben sind (1G AH-Preis... lächerlich) und die geringen sind mittlerweile so verbreitet das sie sich auch kaum noch lohnen. Dazu kommt das ich wahrscheinlich am Anfang Pech mit den geringen hatte... hab nur welche bekommen die wirklich nutz- und witzlos waren.

Viertens: Es herrscht kaum Bedarf an Glyphen. Jeder pumpt sich *einmal* seine Slots voll und gut is, man braucht nie wieder neue. Juwelen und Verzauberungen müssen mit jedem neuem Item erneuert werden, daher herrscht rege Nachfrage, für Glyphen gilt das nicht. Ich komm mir einfach "nutzlos" vor.

Der einzige positve Faktor: meine Schamanin kann jetzt 9 x pro Stunde porten ^^

Fazit: ich behalte den Beruf bis Level 80, sollte (und davon geh ich aus) nicht ein super Berufsvorteil eingeführt werden kann sich der Beruf verabschieden und ich wechsel zum Juwelier.


----------



## Xyerra (12. November 2008)

Hi,

ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden! habe erst am 7,11 damit angefangen aber hatte schon viele Kräuter schon vorab gefarmt somit habe ich 500g auf wenden müssen ohne weiteres farmen habe ich ca 1200g eingenommen. Aber darum geht es mir nicht :-)

da ich oft umskiller und das genug G kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ich mir die Glyphen dazu selbst herzustehlen das sie doch 20-40g Kosten(Für das gehen auf Ereda die "guten" Großen Glyphen [Hord]) Auch macht mir das Forschen spass finde ist ein Schönen Glückspiel!

und ich denke am WotL (Morgen) wird es mehr Brauchbares geben! der Juwelenschleifer wurde auch erst ab 300 Nützlich. Und ich denke es wird die Schulterverzauberungen geben eventuel Gebundene Glyphen aber das denke ich nicht da sie dann für jede Klasse 3 Gebundene "erfinden" müssten.

Auch denke ich das ab WotL geld in dem Beruf drin ist! da es viele leute geben werden die bis 365 geskillt haben und jetzt sagen lohnt net und wieder umskillen die die Bleiben haben dann den Markt für sich :-) Kalr wird nur Kräuter verkaufen oft mehr bringen aber ich will nicht Handeln ich will Produziren :-)

Also für mich Vollererfolg!

MFG
Xyerra


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. November 2008)

ich freu mich auf die epic schulterverz. es hat sich gelohnt

bietet zusammen mit verzauberer die besten boni, obwohl melees soltlen lederer dem verz vorziehen


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. November 2008)

Soooo...also ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber nen bissel was muss sich noch ändern. Im moment ist es ja eigentlich reine glücksache wieviel "erfolg" man im beruf hat. Blöd ist auch das man ab 430 nix vernüftiges zum skillen hat, wo hingegen andere berufe mehrere Optionen haben.


----------



## Ultimegolem (16. November 2008)

jo ich bin jetzt auch skill 430 und man ist eigentlich gezwungen NOrdendKarten herzustellen !


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. November 2008)

Kaufe übrigens Eisblaue Pigmente und Schneegestöbertinte auf Ambossar. Einfach melden >> Schalalai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (17. November 2008)

ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand schon einen "Trainer" gefunden hat. Dalaran und Fjord bringen mir nix mehr bei bin jetzt bei 435 und alles ausser "Nordend inschriftkunde" und "Nordend Karte" sind grau. Da für die Karte die Mats aber leicht pervers sind und die Schriftkunde nen 20 std. CD haben wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand schon weiter ist und mir evtl nen Tip geben könnte wo die weiteren Trainer zu finden sind.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (17. November 2008)

Schauste hoch....wir sind auch alle ratlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (19. November 2008)

@Threadstarter: www.seidseit.de

@Topic: Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich die Inschriftenkunde erstmal auf Eis gelegt und warte ab bis genaueres bekannt ist - behalten werde ich sie natürlich schon, Fortschritte jedoch nicht unbedingt forcieren.


----------



## Hogwing (19. November 2008)

Ich bin total zufrieden, dass ich umgeswitcht habe von Alchimie, liegt aber dran, dass ich die Rollen gut gebrauchen kann als Hexer, das ist schon praktisch, die selbst herstellen zu können. Was ich am besten finde, dass der Beruf ergänzend zum Verzauberer Sinn macht, der nun endlich durch die Pergamente seine Verzauberungen auch im AH an den Mann bringen kann. Da ich Kräuterkunde als 2. Beruf habe, ist es mit den Rohstoffen kein Problem, ich kann aber keinem raten, den Beruf ohne Kräuterkunde auszuüben, weil es einfach zu teuer wird auf Dauer. Die Glyphen sind eine gute Bereicherung fürs Spiel, und die bekommt man auch gut verkauft, wenn man ein bisschen anständige Preise verlangt im AH und das nicht überzieht wie mit vielen anderen Sachen leider oft geschieht. Ich bin insgesamt total zufrieden so wie es ist.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (22. November 2008)

... Zufrieden wäre ich wenn ich wüsste wo man 435+ Skillen könnte xD.

Ne Spass ich bin jetz sehr zufrieden mit den Beruf die Schulter verzauberung auf 400 is echt der Knaller (110 AP+15Crit) leider werde ich mein Schamy auf Eis legen und meiin Warri zum Main machen. So kann ich leider nicht mehr von den tollen Verzauberungen profitieren. allerdings bin ich am Überlegen gerade deshalb BB/Schriftler mit dem Warri zu nehmen. Blümchen kann ich mit den Schamy pflücken oder aus dem AH kaufen und ausserdem müsst ich ja nicht bis zum Endskill leveln sondern nur bis 400 bis ich die Schulter vz. lernen kann und das sind nicht allzu viel Nordend Blumen.


----------



## Ceterispar (24. Dezember 2008)

Jeden, der unzufrieden ist, verstehe ich nicht. 

Ich habe kontinuierlich über 200 Glyphen im AH. 
Ich gehe nicht verrückte Dumpingpreise mit. 
Die AH Kosten sind minimal.
Ich mache im Schnitt mit Meerestinte Glyphen 25 bis 30 Gold.
Zwischenzeitlich gehe ich entweder mal farmen oder kaufe rel. günstige Low Kräuter (auch dort gibt es z. T. Glyphen, die ich für 20 + verkaufen kann).
Die Pergamente schicke ich meinem Verzauberer Twink zum Skillen und mache dort mit einem Pergament über 100 g (Vorteil: 0 AH Kosten)

Wenn ich es drauf anlege verdiene ich - und das auch immer noch - ca. 500 bis 1000 G pro Tag.
Grundrauschen sind ca. 300 G +.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht exakt wieviel ich verdient habe, ich konnte mir aber das dicke Mammut leisten, Epic Fliegen für meine DK und es sammelt sich weiter und der Feuerstuhl ist nicht weit.

Alles in allem bin ich äußerst zufrieden mit dem Beruf.

Ach ja - zum Patch war mein Konto auf Null.


----------



## Haemoglobin (29. Dezember 2008)

Ceterispar schrieb:


> Jeden, der unzufrieden ist, verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe kontinuierlich über 200 Glyphen im AH.
> Ich gehe nicht verrückte Dumpingpreise mit.
> ...



hmm also bei uns werdne im AH die meisten glyphen für ca 80 silber - 2 gold verkauft!!! ich will meine glpyhen gar nicht da rein setzen da sie mir für den preis viel zu wertvoll sind. aber so is das nun mal ;(


----------



## NetterOnkel (6. Januar 2009)

Haemoglobin schrieb:


> hmm also bei uns werdne im AH die meisten glyphen für ca 80 silber - 2 gold verkauft!!! ich will meine glpyhen gar nicht da rein setzen da sie mir für den preis viel zu wertvoll sind. aber so is das nun mal ;(


Eben, ist bei uns genau so der Fall. Ich werde wieder umskillen von Inschriftenkunde auf Alchemie. Schade um die nette Schulterverzauberung, aber dafür gibt es ja dann den Alchistein und im Gegenzug die Flasks die man sich selber herstellen kann. Und das wesentlich günstiger als im AH.


----------



## marcloker (6. Januar 2009)

also ich muss sagen das sich die glaphen bei uns gut verkaufen lassen. kettenheilung geht für 100g weg. letztes wochenende über 500g an glyphen gemacht.
es gibt sicherlich berufe die besser sind um geld zu machen. und die speziellen vorteile sich auch sicherlich bei anderen größer. aber jetzt bin ich so weit, jetzt bleib ich auch dabei


----------



## Edding8045 (7. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch mit dem Beruf zufrieden zwar koennten paar sachen noch verbessert werden ich warte immer noch auf die scroll of experience oder leere rollen die man buffen kann -> rollen wo evt kings oder verbesserte wille raufmachen kann und bei bedarf nutzen kann


----------



## Serenas (7. Januar 2009)

Die Tatsache das man beim Lehrer ab 430 nichts mehr lernt lässt mich hoffen das neue Glyphen dazu kommen
oder Bücher und mal was lustiges.
Der Beruf hat bis auf die Verzauberung nichts spezielles, klar ein Origamimount wirds nicht geben
aber ich wünsche mir etwas ähnliches.


p.s.: Nicht allzu sinnvoll, aber wie wäre es eigene Bücher schreiben zu können?


----------



## marcloker (7. Januar 2009)

Serenas schrieb:


> Origamimount



vote!! das wäre ja mal was^^

aber im ernst. ich hoffe auch das noch etwas extras kommt


----------



## GrogT (12. März 2009)

> Der Beruf hat bis auf die Verzauberung nichts spezielles, klar ein Origamimount wirds nicht geben
> aber ich wünsche mir etwas ähnliches.



Coole Idee. Origami Haustiere waren auch cool.


----------



## marcloker (12. März 2009)

also, nach einiger zeit schriftgelehrtet ziehe ich mal einen strich und sage wie es mir gefällt.

ich bin sehr zufreiden. die schulterverzauberungen sind fein
und ich habe massig geld gemacht damit

ich bereue nichts


----------

